# Welcome I Dou New I want to Chahdo the beauty of the Arab goats



## salama7alenzi (Jul 7, 2013)

***
I'm from Saudi Arabia and these are my first post
Marikm the beauty of the Arab Damascene goats and how Taatqublouna of hand-shaped note that the financial price tag is high we may be up to 30 thousand dollars ,,,, I have nicest of Fbdao and will see a new image
Tags for images





































: الإبهام:[/SIZE]


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just curious, is that how their ears are? They loook like they have been cut. Just wondered


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Definitely different!! can you show a full body picture sometime, i'd love to see them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those goats have always intrigued me. Interesting!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Another goat site described these goats in detail as Shami goats, ancestor of the Anglo-Nubians, with Roman nose and long ears. The existence of the pug face variation is acknowledged, but is not an ideal trait, as it makes it difficult for the goat to eat and nurse (and breathe?). The ideal is for the jaws to align in the customary manner. The cut ears and pug face shown above seem to be some people's fancy, just as the same features are in some dog breeds. For further information, you can type Shami into your browser and see what further info comes up--as I don't remember if it's okay on this site to link to a similar site.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

why are the ears like that? I've seen other pictures, and they have nice long ears. why are they cut? do you know?


----------



## salama7alenzi (Jul 7, 2013)

This is normally present we have more than beautiful

And I have purchased a stallion (male) in the amount of approximately $ 5000

:thumb:


----------



## salama7alenzi (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just a question, is it hard for the does to kid? I would love to know more about them.


----------



## salama7alenzi (Jul 7, 2013)

Tags for this video of some of my goats

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=634857303209504

And the future will put a lot of pictures and will put Female goats some young and maybe put two kids and will Assourhm


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Ive seen pictures of this breed in our latest Australian Goat World Magazine from one of DGSA members who was overseas on Holidays.They were told the ears were cut to prevent the goats from treading on them?They are an interesting breed,teejae


----------

